# Make your own templates for NX-01.



## CAPTOBOE (Apr 21, 2004)

I just got my NX-01 in the mail today! its an awesome ship.
first thing i do is look at the panels of the upper-half of the saucer, and begin to think how to make my own templates...well using the idea barrowed from member *asennad* i figured to use the reference pictures from the polar lights website. In my photo editing application, Ulead Photoimpact 7, i opened the file and using a measurement from the actual model, adjusted the zoom on the image and got a match. The zoom is at 52%, not sure about other programs, but i know this is what i got from my application. i then took some tracing paper and outlined some of the aztec patterns from off the monitor (flat screen) and cut them out with a hobby knife. Then i placed the cut-outs to the corresponding panels. As i looked at it, the idea seemed crazy enough to work! of course if i actually do this i will save the file to a disk with the saved zoom and take them to a copy store to make high quality prints/copies. from the copies i will cut out the patterns and ouline them using a striaght edge and other tools to a master template sheet made out of a manila folder type of cardboard. then i'll be able to make several painting masks out of masking tape or other suitable materials. then place them correctly on to the model after i have applied a base coat, and spray with the desired color. peel them off and drool at the great work put into it.
once again id like to thank asennad with the original idea :thumbsup: 
have fun with this, i know i am! :roll: 
if you get to do this before me, please post pictures!!!! I will be trying to give heads up of any new breakthroughs and problems i encounter.


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

I wouldn't use carboard as you willl not get a clean edge.

I have used friskit before that can be printed on using a inkjet printer. I don't remember the name of the manufacturer I simply bought it at an art supply store. I know they sell this material at www.autobodystore.com.

Not all friskit material will work however as some cannot be printed on.

With this material you can simply print the patern on the friskit and cut out the masks.


----------



## xopher (Jun 8, 2003)

I just downloaded the templates art asylum put up on their site for the nx toy and resized them by 211%. I did have to modify the pattern in a couple places, but it fits pretty well.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Xopher could you post a link to the AA template download?

Thanks


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Yeah, could you please post a link for us here? I found the artasylum.com site and the /startrek link, but it was an awfully slow site with lots of useless Flash pages and I could not get any joy when looking for NX-01 templates or patterns... Fox.


----------



## xopher (Jun 8, 2003)

The art asylum nx01 decals:

http://www.artasylum.com/images/nx01/nx-01_decals.zip


Heres a link to my resized, edited and recolored for easy cutting templates. The Art Asylum file contains several pieces I didn't touch for the warp engines and other sections, this file just addresses the aztec pattern on the top and bottom of the primary hull. 

http://www.geocities.com/chris280e/nx01templates.zip

This file is on geocities so I don't know how many people can download at a time, they have those crazy bandwith restrictions.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Here's a quick tip: When I clicked the link above for the altered file, I got a Geocities/Yahoo error page. But when I _right_ clicked the link, and selected "Save Target As" the download started. I found a way to beat the system! What do I win?

James


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

James Henderson said:


> Here's a quick tip: When I clicked the link above for the altered file, I got a Geocities/Yahoo error page. But when I _right_ clicked the link, and selected "Save Target As" the download started. I found a way to beat the system! What do I win?
> 
> James


That didn't work for me.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It worked for me. It downloaded a .zip file almost 3mb in size. My problem is that the colors in the individual .jpg files are not compatible with Adobe Photoshop Elements 2.0. It converts them to RGB, and they look bad that way.


Larry

:wave:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Worked for me at work, nice ISDN minute download! Uh, scratch that! all the templates are little red x's!


----------



## fgf1012 (Aug 27, 2002)

I downloaded your stencils Thanks!

Do you have a diagrama which show the positioning of each stencil?


----------



## xopher (Jun 8, 2003)

I numbered them in order either front to back or back to front (depending on which one i saved first in photoshop). Since my templates are derived staright from the AA decals, you can also use those as a placement guide.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Heres a link to my buildup so far. The picture shows your templates to the right of the saucer. I have covered the printout with frisket material to show how easy it would be to trace over the aztec and then cut them out. Anyone not familiar with frisket, it's sold in Art supply stores or craft stores. It is clear, has a paper backing and once peeled, sticks very well with out lifting paint. I know the work on my lower saucer is all wrong, but I'm not that anal about it. The top will be right using the templates, but I'm not going to re-do everything so far. Consider the lower saucer my test bed.
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/starshipsetc.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=644


----------



## xopher (Jun 8, 2003)

I printed the templates on light cardstock and cut with an exacto and then backed the cut templates with this glue you can buy for scrapbooks. When this stuff dries it leaves a tac similar to a post it note allowing all those little details to adhere to the model so you get real sharp lines.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

You guys are.... amazing!
thanks so much for all the helpful tips.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Those must be the same as these i guess.
http://www.spacemodelmania.com/models/downloads/rr_ents_1400NXpanels.jpg

I figured the image to be 25% of what it has to be for the 350 scale.

I printed parts, cut them out, and they seem to match up pretty well for the most part. There are diferences it seems to be good in most areas.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

F91 said:


> Worked for me at work, nice ISDN minute download! Uh, scratch that! all the templates are little red x's!


They are in some weird jpeg format. I was able to open them
with Adobe Photoshop.

Edge


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks for the templates xopher,they are a great help!


----------



## Whatshisface007 (Sep 8, 2004)

They worked in the GIMP, I'll try and convert them to PNG or JPEG format, or whatever. so is the AA decals 25% also?


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow. These are really great. Can you tell me a little more about how to use them. Do I cut out the red part, and use the black to mask with or do cut out each color in sequence depending on the color I paint?


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

There is also this nifty little unit called a Xyron laminator that I have had great luck with. I print out the pattern, Xyron it, and take the Xacto to it. I get some great panel work out of it.

Jack


----------

